# YoYo Time



## FunTimeYoHap (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey people. This is my first post and I'm pretty stoked to be here. For the record, our friend Gary Beasley is my father-in-law, so I get to enjoy the privilege of using his well equipped shop. On to business then.. 

Have any of you tried this kit? I'm not interested in their blanks, but the bushings and hardware look like a good starting point.

http://www.penmakingsupplies.com/Projects/yoyo.php 

I checked out Daren's yoyo in maple with burl inlay and it looks amazing, but I am hoping to make a yoyo that can compete with todays' high performance aluminum yoyos. By that I mean that I need the end product to use a ball bearing and sleep without any vibration.

Check out this example:

http://images39.fotki.com/v1293/photos/3/35562/6652427/IpeBurlFly12pic1-vi.jpg 

I know that's not the kit I'm talking about, but I am hoping to achieve similar results soon. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Danny Kistle


----------



## FunTimeYoHap (Dec 17, 2009)

Dang. I just saw Daren's post further down on his yoyo thread, referring to the same setup.:bangin:

I'd still love to hear of any experiences you guys have.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Danny I made several of those (years ago) Balance of the 2 side is the hardest part or you will have a "leaner", it will no throw straight...as much as a gram of weight can mess you up. If I remember correctly I was shooting for 55-60 grams total, including the metal parts. That was by recommendation from some kids (helpful indeed, even sent me free "modern" Yo-Yo's to experiment with) on a Yo-Yo forum I visited to ask questions. I did not dig up that old discussion you found here, but I did find some Yo-Yo pictures way back in my old gallery.


----------



## FunTimeYoHap (Dec 17, 2009)

Omigod!! Those clear FreeHand Zero Caps are sweet! Is that orange osage? Did you put friction stickers in that? Is that a full replica of the beloved FHZ in wood? In order to keep the yoyo playable and vibe-free, did you need to use dryer wood than you would normally use in a turning project?

I am wanting to make a yoyo that is similar to that model, but with rtv sealant instead of stickers for the response. I was also planning on a "high-wall" type design to maximize the gap on the small size bearing that the kit uses. I want it to be dead unresponsive. I don't know if you're that familiar with yoyos like that or if it's even relevant to our discussion, but I'm guessing the yoyo forums brought you up to speed on these matters of personal preference. Anywho, thanks for the response! 

I'm totally sold on getting the aforementioned hardware and mandrel bushings!:clap:
Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, a FHZ in osage orange. I wish I could remember that forum where the guys helped me so much, like I said it's been years. There was an older guy there who had an enormous collection of old-new yo's and he was a wooden yo-yo maker, he made beautiful ones. That is a copy of his FHZ with the caps. Like I said those guys sent me dozens of their yo's to play with/take apart and salvage parts. Pro Jam, Freehand, FHZ, Buzz-on...

You mentioned RTV. I do remember that being recommended. I did that, use the lathe to cut a receiving groove to give it more to stick to. And experimented with rubber o-rings glued in the same type of groove.

As far as wood dryness, just normal dry wood like you would use for any project. I found the heavier the wood the better, osage being heavy was good.

I was up to speed on yo-yo lingo at the time, but have slept since then and forgot some of it. The thing about those kits you are looking at the wood is reversible once you build it. So you can have a 2-way. I found they worked decent assembled traditionally like in the last picture I posted with the red one, or in just a minute you can flip it inside out and make a playable butterfly type.

Have fun and post some pictures once you come up with something.


----------



## FunTimeYoHap (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done the silicone recess modification on most of my yoyos and love the way it plays. I'll have pictures posted soon of my personal project. Thanks again.


----------

